# Work Visa for Abudhabi



## indianexpat

Dear

I have an query regarding one of offer for ADNOC group. I have been told my ADNOC HR my security clearance is completed and I can tender my resignation form my present employer. It is advisable to put the resignation without getting the employment visa?

Or getting employment visa is very easy and there will be no hurdle getting it and can take the HR word as final and put resignation from my current employer.

Also what will be validity date of visa once stamped and what type of Visa will be issued from HR for direct employment?

Regards


----------



## Zee2012

Congratulations on passing security. How long did the security clearance take?


----------



## indianexpat

Zee2012 said:


> Congratulations on passing security. How long did the security clearance take?


It took 3 weeks to complete the Security Clearance.

Regards


----------



## indianexpat

Hello

No replies.................Any advice?

Regards


----------



## norampin

The only time you can get a residency visa is when you are in AD. No other option. Therefore you HAVE to resign.
Generally you will be ok with getting the visa, especially now that you have security clearance.
But not a guarantee.

IF you have been declined, you can reapply. And the company can sometimes help you if needed.
It depends on the person you are dealing with and the way the wind blows on the day.

Im in the same situation as you and all this information is only from what i have seen and researched myself


----------



## indianexpat

Thanks lot norampin for your reply.It is ADNOC group of companies.I had visited in tourist visa for the interviews .I also think chance of Work Visa rejection is very less if Security clearance is done.

Normally how long it takes for employer to obtain the Work Visa?

Regards


----------



## majidkorai

indianexpat said:


> Thanks lot norampin for your reply.It is ADNOC group of companies.I had visited in tourist visa for the interviews .I also think chance of Work Visa rejection is very less if Security clearance is done.
> 
> Normally how long it takes for employer to obtain the Work Visa?
> 
> Regards



And whats that "Security clearance" thing?

I, myself waiting for my employment to arrive. My visa was applied by my employer registered with RAKIA free zone almost a month earlier. I was told it will take 2 weeks to come out, But its been a month a now.


----------



## gobarca

There are delays with visas. It took me 4 weeks to get mine done.


----------



## Expathopefull

indianexpat said:


> Thanks lot norampin for your reply.It is ADNOC group of companies.I had visited in tourist visa for the interviews .I also think chance of Work Visa rejection is very less if Security clearance is done.
> 
> Normally how long it takes for employer to obtain the Work Visa?
> 
> Regards


Hi mate,

I'm working for an ADNOC group. I handed my notice in when my security check came through. Flew out 2 weeks later, I'm in Abu Dhabi now, I've been here for 10 days and already I have my bank account, residency visa, emirates ID, medical card and alcohol license. 

If your with the same company they've got a VERY good set up. 

All the best


----------



## SIexpat

Hi
Is it necessary that we exit UAE even if we are a resident here while changing jobs or can visa be transfered


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*Hello*



indianexpat said:


> Thanks lot norampin for your reply.It is ADNOC group of companies.I had visited in tourist visa for the interviews .I also think chance of Work Visa rejection is very less if Security clearance is done.
> 
> Normally how long it takes for employer to obtain the Work Visa?
> 
> Regards


Indianexpat,

My husband is also in same phase now, same (ADNOC) group, got instructions by mail from employer to resign and waiting for visa.

When did u get your visa after security clearance? 

Is it advisable to resign without getting visa?

Advice us.


----------



## irfanmd6554

indianexpat said:


> Thanks lot norampin for your reply.It is ADNOC group of companies.I had visited in tourist visa for the interviews .I also think chance of Work Visa rejection is very less if Security clearance is done.
> 
> Normally how long it takes for employer to obtain the Work Visa?
> 
> Regards


Hellow ,

Any update on your status,Coz I am also in a Same position as you are,have you got your Visa ,if yes ,which type of Visa is that ,(I mean duration on that) and when did you resign after getting Visa or after submitting your date of joining along with your Official Contract..i mean you have once you came to know that your security Clearance is Done.

Do let me know......


----------



## irfanmd6554

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> Indianexpat,
> 
> My husband is also in same phase now, same (ADNOC) group, got instructions by mail from employer to resign and waiting for visa.
> 
> When did u get your visa after security clearance?
> 
> Is it advisable to resign without getting visa?
> 
> Advice us.


I just want to know.which Position your husband was hired for and which Organization and i m really sorry to know about this.....Plz let us (all of the Forum readers) know the step you are taking .....to get your visa sorted.......its really annoying to know .....at the end of a process that your visa is rejected.....any reason..for that


----------



## irfanmd6554

Expathopefull said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'm working for an ADNOC group. I handed my notice in when my security check came through. Flew out 2 weeks later, I'm in Abu Dhabi now, I've been here for 10 days and already I have my bank account, residency visa, emirates ID, medical card and alcohol license.
> 
> If your with the same company they've got a VERY good set up.
> 
> All the best


Hi Mate ,

How are you Doing ? Hope every thing is fit and fine.I just want to know,when one should hand over the resignation to the present employer.....After getting visa or before getting Visa(when SC is cleared and you are declaring you Date of joining)..


Can you share...which type of visa you got Initially and are they helpful(Adnoc Group) to help the Candidate if the Visa is Refuse ..as you can see with some Candidates..Plz let me know......


----------



## imac

Do NOT resign until you have the work entry permit...

Most HR people handling recruitment are junior staff, and with the way regulations change here, most are clueless... 

Just because you were asked for a joining date does not mean squat... there is always a possibility something will get put on hold through the process...

even after you arrive and join the company, there is always the possibility that your residence visa will get refused too, but thats pretty low unless there is something wrong with your medical exams...

bottom line, DO NOT resign until you have the entry permit...

Oh, and to answer your question from another thread, you have 60 days from the date of issuance of the entry permit to enter the UAE


----------

